# Alpha V FENG Video Review [HD]



## Akuma (Nov 16, 2010)

The Alpha V set a new standard for speedcubes when it as released.
Does the sucessor - Feng deliver on the same promise as its predecessor?
Watch the review to find out!


----------



## Godmil (Nov 16, 2010)

Good review, I like you're enthusiastic style. I'm quite tempted to get one now. Only thing I'd suggest is mentioning the..... <_< eh, interesting outtake at the end  
... mentioning the corner cutting. But I pressume it will be the same as the AV.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 16, 2010)

That is correct. The Corner cutting is identical to the Alpha V.


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 16, 2010)

Its is no called the AlphaV-F remember they changed it. And the alpha 6 is a Haiyan's Haiyans cube.


----------



## teller (Nov 16, 2010)

Entertaining review.

"Boney?!" LOL...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 17, 2010)

Good review, 

but just so that you know, the Alpha V-f is NOT a successor of the AV, nor are other sealed cube the successor of the mainstream models.

it's in the wiki article...



The Puzzler said:


> And the alpha 6 is a Haiyan's Haiyans cube.



No.

please read the wiki article....


----------



## avgdi (Nov 17, 2010)

Good review. I really want to try one of these cubes.



The Puzzler said:


> And the alpha 6 is a Haiyan's Haiyans cube.





daniel0731ex said:


> No.
> 
> please read the wiki article....



+1


----------



## Akuma (Dec 17, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> Its is no called the AlphaV-F remember they changed it. And the alpha 6 is a Haiyan's Haiyans cube.


 
There's no such thing as a bloody Alpha 6.
I stand by this statement.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice review, I like your camera.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Dec 17, 2010)

I though the Alpha Haiyan is the first sucsesor from the Alpha V, and this one is the sucsesor of the Alpha Haiyan....CMIIW


----------



## buelercuber (Dec 17, 2010)

it sounds like a sickness, alpha 5 feng.

"I'm dearly sorry, but your daughter has a bad case of alpha 5 feng."

like a flu.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 17, 2010)

that's why it's called Alpha V-SV.

Sounds like a Lambo

"The weight reduction increased Alpha V-SV's power-to-weight ratio from the base model to a staggering 500hp/1000kg"

like a car.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 19, 2010)

Love your enthusiasm
Badmephisto-like view. <3
Very good quality.
Subscribed.



daniel0731ex said:


> that's why it's called Alpha V-SV.
> 
> Sounds like a Lambo
> 
> ...


 
Or maybe Alpha Vf


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 20, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Love your enthusiasm
> Badmephisto-like view. <3
> Very good quality.
> Subscribed.
> ...



yes, perhaps. I'm ok with both -f and -SV

EDIT: 2000th post


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 20, 2010)

Looks pretty sweet.


----------

